# Jerky recipes



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Most jerky recipes are some variation of about ...

1 cup of soy sauce
1/2 cup of worcestershire sauce
3 table spoons of liquid smoke
1 tsp of garlic powder 
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp of ground peper

Here are a few recipes that I found online that I want to try. Does anyone have something that they add to one of these recipes or one that they really like that they would share.

*EZ Style*
5 tsp. salt
1 1/2 cup soy sauce
5 tsp. black pepper
1 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar

*Oriental Style*
5 tsp. salt
5 tsp. black pepper
1 large minced onion
5 cloves pressed garlic
1 cup brown sugar
1/3 soy sauce
1 1/4 cup red wine
1 1/2 cup pineapple jucie

*Bobby Flay recipe*
1 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup lime juice
1/2 cup vinegar
1/4 cup crushed red chili flakes
2 taplespoons garlic powder

I'm going to try this Bobby Flay recipe next and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the recipes.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I tested out the ole' Bob Flay recipe this last weekend. It's pretty tasty, I would recomend it to everyone.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I just started a batch of the bobby flay too with a few extras that my wife thought would be good. I will let you know how it is...it smells incredible.


----------

